
Big Data’s Radical Potential - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2015/03/big-data-drones-privacy-workers/
======
rm_-rf_slash
I have been hearing more and more from the security community, including being
told personally by Bruce Schneier, that data is rapidly becoming a"toxic
asset." Anything stored on a server can be stolen, and the more your business
depends on data - instead of an actual product - the more attractive it is for
a hacker to steal it for personal gain or malicious intent.

~~~
kordless
Which is exactly why we must decentralize.

------
pcunite
Quote: "There is no consensus about what “big data” is, exactly, but fans and
critics agree that it’s reshaping the way we live."

Big data is the data that exists from the tracking of every tiny little thing
you do. If you think that is going to make for a better society, have I got a
history lesson for you.

~~~
cryoshon
It hypothetically could, but there's no economic incentive to use it to
improve human life by exploring trends.

For instance, what if people who logged into Facebook at 11 AM had a higher
chance of brain tumors from the idiotic content? This trend would only be
possible to find with big data... but it won't be looked for.

~~~
oldmanjay
Is your point that there won't be people looking for arbitrary foolishness? I
feel like I must have missed something here.

There is a fundamental problem in that no one knows the questions to ask,
which might be where you're leaning, but the silliness of your example made it
difficult for me to be sure.

There are many very smart people working on this problem, though, I can assure
you of that.

